# 24 volt battery placement



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

When you don't have enough room to put batteries together for 24-v,how far apart can you place them?


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

James,
I would imagine as close as possible providing the correct sized wiring. For example. You would want to step up the wire gauge a size or two if your length would cause power loss. I use a phone app navratil electrical that calculates the loss for you. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## griffith330 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Starcraft 170 Superfisherman and had the same trouble. I put one battery under each console. It works great and no loss of power. I have the 80lb. Terrova.


----------

